# Selbstgemacht: Teige, Grundfutter und Boilies



## mr.ingmar (1. November 2010)

Hallo liebe Kollegen!

Ich habe mich in den letzten Tagen versucht mit dem Thema "Rezepte für Grundfutter" zu beschäftigen und habe auch so ziemlich alle vorhanden Threads hier im Board durchstöbert, bin dabei aber reichlich unbefriedigt geblieben. Um gleich die "Regeln" für diesen Thread festzulegen: Bei selbstgemacht handelt es sich in meinen Augen, um Produkte, welche zum Größten Teil aus Teilen bestehen, die nicht aus dem Angelgeschäft gekauft wurden. 
Zwei Beispiele: Das selbstgerührte Grundfutter aus Paniermehl, Haferflocken usw. mit einem Flavour aus dem Gerätehandel zu veredeln ist in Ordnung. Ein Mix aus verschiedenen Fertigfuttern mit Vanillezucker und Paniermehl zu strecken hingegegn ist nicht selbstgemacht. 

Bitte seid möglichst genau, wenn ihr etwas beitragen möchtet. Aussagen alá: PI x Daumen x Y + PI x Daumen x X + ...
sollten vermieden werden. Wer also sein genaues Rezept (es ist natürlich klar, dass sich die Rezeptur stark verändern kann, sobald man sich auf einen Gewässertyp, Wetter etc einstellen muss) nicht preisgeben will, der sollte sich auch bitte fernhalten, mit der Maxime dieses Threads entsprechend unqualifizierten Bemerkungen 

Am Besten ist es, wenn ihr zu eurer Rezeptur schreibt, bei welcher Methode ihr sie verwendet (mit Zielfisch), in welchem Gewässertyp ihr damit fischt und zu welcher Jahreszeit. Die nötigen Abwandlungen kann dann jeder Interessierte selber vornehmen 

Wäre klasse, wenn wir hier zusammen eine tolle Liste erstellen könnten, die uns dabei hilft, das Schönste am Angeln noch zu steigern, nämlich die Vorfreude auf den Angeltag #6

Edit: Noch zwei Dinge:
1. Es gibt mit Sicherheit viele Neulinge, die nicht bei jedem Inhaltsstoff wissen, was es ist und wo man ihn herbekommt. Woher man Paniermehl bekommt sollte jedem klar sein, aber schon bei geröstetem Hanf oder Blutmehl ist man schnell überfragt. Also bitte ordentlich Infos miteinbringen.

2. Ich habe diesen Thread im Friedfisch-Forum gepostet 

Danke fürs Mitmachen und bis bald!


----------



## mr.ingmar (1. November 2010)

*AW: Selbstgemacht: Teige, Grundfutter und Boilies*

Dann starte ich auch gleich mal, ich will nicht nur abstauben 

Mein Posting stellet einen Angelteig dar, wie man ihn benutzen kann, um auf Friedfische zu angeln. Ich benutze ihn inzwischen ausschließlich, wenn ich Köderfische angeln will. Die Maden sind außer dienst. Ich habe mit dem Teig aber auch schon größere Friedfische an den haken bekommen. Das Schöne am Teig ist, dass man kleinere Fische ausselektieren kann, indem man die Masse vergrößert, so dass ihn Kleinfische nicht mehr ins Maul nehmen können.
Das Gewässer in dem ich damit Fische ist ein kleiner Weiher, mit überschaubarer Artenpopulation. Ich angle mit dem Teig auf Plötzen und das zu jeder Jahreszeit. Der Teig ist schnell gemacht und im Kühlschrank einige Tage haltbar.

Zutatenliste:
ca. 150-200g Mehl
ca. 1 EL Zucker
maximal 5 Top Secret Boilies "Tutti Frutti" (gibt es in fast jedem Angelladen und kostet bei mir 6-7 € pro KG. Ein Kilo hält auch bei maßigem Teiggebrauch mehr als eine Angelsaison )
Wasser
(ca. 100g Grundfutter)

1. Zuerst nehme man sich die 5 Boilies  und zerschneide sie in kleine Stückchen, anschließend benutzt man entweder seine Hände als Reibe oder noch besser einen Möser, um die ehemals runden Kugeln zu einem Pulver zu verarbeiten. Dieses kommt dann in eine Schüssel.

2. Nun fügt man einen EL Zucker hinzu.

3.a (optionaler Schritt) Wenn ich es gezielt auf größere Friedfische versuche, füttere ich meistens mit einem Grundfutter an (mit Feeder oder Schleuder etc.). Bei der Teigherstellung kann man das zu benutzende Grundfutter mit verarbeiten. Bei der o.g. Menge gebe ich ca 1-2 EL Grundfutter mit in die Schüssel. 

3.b Je nach gewünschter Konsitenz, gebe ich nun 150-200g Mehl hinzu und verrühre alle Trockenzutaten miteinander.

4. Vorsichtig Wasser hinzufügen und kräfitg durchkneten. Die Masse hat die richtige Konsitenz erreicht, wenn sie nicht mehr klebrig ist. sie fühlt sich in etwa so an wie Knete. 
Wenn ihr aus Versehen zu viel Wasser benutzt, könnt ihr das mit etwas Mehl wieder ausgleichen. Wem das mehrere Male passiert, der sollte noch einen Boilie hinzugeben, sowie weiteres Zucker 

Der Angelteig hat eine blass-orangene Farbe, ähnlich dem Boilie und riecht verführerisch fruchtig #6 Bei Berührungen mit Wasser setzen sich viele duftstoffe frei (merkt man besonders bei Schritt 4 ), weshalb man beim KöFi- Stippen leicht auf ein Grundfutter verzichten kann. Die Bisse kommen zumindest im beschriebenem Gewässer im Sekundentakt.

Viel Spaß beim ausprobieren und bis bald!


----------



## Feuchty (1. November 2010)

*AW: Selbstgemacht: Teige, Grundfutter und Boilies*

Morgen 

also ich angel momentan auch wieder sehr gerne mit Teig und der posen montage. Mein teig besteht meistens aus Paniermehl und,hanf und das Wasser mit dem ich das Hanf abgekocht habe. Die genaue menge wie ich den Teig anmische kann ich dir nicht sagen da ich alles nach gefühl in den pott gebe
Eine andere sache die ich mal versucht habe war Paniermehl und dazu dieses süsse sirup womit man sich getränke anmischt so hast du Farb und Geruch direkt im einen und wesenlich günstiger als die ganzen Speziell Flavour !

Grüsse


----------



## mr.ingmar (1. November 2010)

*AW: Selbstgemacht: Teige, Grundfutter und Boilies*

Ja davon habe ich auch gehört - bzw. gelesen. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, hat das Matze Koch auch mal geschrieben. Fischt du mit dem Supermarkt-Flavour auch auf Karpfen und wenn ja mit welchen Erfolgen?

bis dato


----------



## mr.ingmar (1. November 2010)

*AW: Selbstgemacht: Teige, Grundfutter und Boilies*

übrigens einen nachtrag zu meinem rezept oben:
es lässt sich natürlich auch jeder andere flavour benutzen. habe es am wochenende mal probiert mit muschelboilies (ebenfalls von top secret) und das zucker weggelassen, dafür aber noch gekochten hanf beigefügt.

mfg


----------



## klappe (1. November 2010)

*AW: Selbstgemacht: Teige, Grundfutter und Boilies*

wir haben als kinder immer rotfedern am einem kleinen dorfteich geangelt (als katzenfutter) und die oma hat uns den teig gemacht.lag ja auf dem weg zum teich...

einfach mehl ,
eine packung vanillezucker,
wasser,
kneten,
fertig.(geht auch ohne vanillezucker)

wir haben auch unmengen an rotfedern damit gefangen.
als große boller am haken auf karpfen.
schleien und karauschen gabs auch immer wieder.

lang ists her.

p.s. die katzen haben frischen fisch geliebt

und wenn man hunger hatte konnte man den teig super selber naschen-dann war der eigentliche grund für das ranmischen von vanillezucker|rolleyes
grüße klappe


----------



## mr.ingmar (1. November 2010)

*AW: Selbstgemacht: Teige, Grundfutter und Boilies*

So einen Teig habe ich früher auch benutzt...naja früher vor 8-10 Jahren ca  Damals konnte man bei uns aber auch einen vergammelten Wurm ins Wasser halten und hat Barsche gefangen.
Ich erinnere mich als ein Kumpel von mir beim letzten Angeln vergessen hatte den Haken sauber zu machen, das lag etwa eine Woche zurück. Als er schauen wollte, ob seine Pose vernünftig steht und einfach den Haken mit dem verkrusteten Wurm ins Wasser hielt, tauchte die Pose plötzlich unter. Er war verwundert und dachte er hätte zu viel Blei montiert. Grund war aber, dass ein Barsch den "Köder" beim abtauchen schon nahm und damit abzog...

jaja früher war alles besser- oder wie jochen malmsheimer sagt: was früher gut war, wäre heute auch noch gut, wenn man es in ruhe gelassen hätte 



naja war jetzt ein bisschen offtopic- hat denn noch jmd. rezepte vielleicht für ein gutes grundfutter zum feedern beispielsweise?

bis dato#h


----------



## Matchangler97 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Selbstgemacht: Teige, Grundfutter und Boilies*

also ich fische lieber einfach und mein Teigrezept sieht so aus

300Gramm Paniermehl
ein halbes Fläschen Vanille Backaroma
Das dann mit ein bisschen Wasser zu einem Teig kneten und dann eine Nacht in Frischaltefolie in den Kühlschrank legen.
Da gehen fast alle Friedfisch drauf


----------



## Kuddel89 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Selbstgemacht: Teige, Grundfutter und Boilies*

Ist Vanille das beste Aroma oder gibt es auch welche die besser laufen und welches Aroma funktioniert im Winter am besten?


----------



## kati48268 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Selbstgemacht: Teige, Grundfutter und Boilies*

Teig, Futter, Boilies - da kann man 3 fette Bücher zu verfassen!

Zum Thema Teig (passt teils auch zu Futter & Knödeln):

Ich glaube, dass das Basteln an Rezepturen den Angler weit mehr anspringt als den Fisch; ist aber auch ok, es macht mir auch 'ne Menge Spaß. Einen Schuppi auf Kombi Himbeer-Wurm-Aroma zu fangen ist halt für uns etwas strange, es sei denn, frau ist grad schwanger.

Geile, alte Geschichte: Altmeister Rudolf Sack machte einen Nikotin-Teig aus Zigarettenstummeln ...und fing damit. Sollte die Flavour-Fetischisten auch heut noch zum Nachdenken bringen. Dazu diejenigen Pflaumen, die glauben, Zigarettengeruch an den Flossen verschreckt Fische, wenn man so den Köder anfasst.

Dass Fisch-Geschmäcker jahreszeitlich wechseln (klassische Empfehlung: süß/fruchtig im Sommer, herb/fischig im Winter), halte ich für Unsinn. 
Da werden menschliche Empfindungen auf Fische übertragen (Vanillieeis im Sommer, Glühwein zu Weihnachten). 
Ausnahme ist für mich da, wo sich mit dem Futter & Köder an der natürlichen Nahrung orientiert wird, welche sich (unter Umständen) im Laufe des Jahres ändert.

Nach vielen Jahren Rumprobiererei fischen meine Kumpels und ich fast nur noch mit Forelliteig: Forelli mahlen, mit Paniermehl und Wasser anmachen, fertig. Man muss bei jedem Mal etwas mit dem Mischungsverhältnis rumprobieren, bis er passend zäh ist, liegt wohl an der jeweiligen Paniermehlsorte. Deswegen spare ich mir nun %-Angaben.
Vorteile: der Teig ist sehr einfach, schnell und günstig hergestellt. Man kann ohne weiteren Aufwand mit Forellipellets dazu anfüttern. Und er fängt wie Sau!!! 
Karpfen, Brassen, Schleien,... nur Rotaugen stehen anscheinend nicht so wirklich drauf.
25kg Forelli kosten im Landhandel rund 35 T€uronen.
Wir haben mit der Lockwirkung von Forelli bei Karpfen (auf Sicht!) Versuche gemacht; sie reagieren wesentlich schneller, als bei anderen Ködern.

Meine Wahl Nr. 2: Paniermehlteig mit Ahornsirup. Habe mal gelesen, dass eine US-Behörde nach dem besten Lockstoff für Karpfen forschte (um Gift für diese herzustellen, da sie in einigen Gewässern der Staaten eine Pest sind). Bei den Versuchen stellte sich Ahornsirup als Top of the Pops heraus.
Ich nehm diese Variante nicht oft (weil: siehe Wahl Nr. 1), aber es funzt gut.


----------



## iguana57 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Selbstgemacht: Teige, Grundfutter und Boilies*

Hi..

Ich habe mir auch etwas gemixt. Teste es aber erst die Tage. 

Spekulatius Kekse 
Paniermehl 
Vanille Aroma
Zucker
Mehl


----------



## PierreNoel (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Selbstgemacht: Teige, Grundfutter und Boilies*



Kuddel89 schrieb:


> Ist Vanille das beste Aroma oder gibt es auch welche die besser laufen und welches Aroma funktioniert im Winter am besten?



... im Winter, oder in den wirklich kalten Zeiten mischst du Koriander (= fein zerriebene Lebkuchen) dazu.


Grüsse Pierre


----------



## kati48268 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Selbstgemacht: Teige, Grundfutter und Boilies*

Warum?


----------



## Carras (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Selbstgemacht: Teige, Grundfutter und Boilies*

Zum Thema Boilies selber machen, da gibt es schon was.
Würde ich hier nicht nochmal mit rein nehmen. Sonst gibt es dazu zu viel Baustellen auf dem AB.

Schaut mal hier rein

Das wird derzeit auch noch "ausgebaut"


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Selbstgemacht: Teige, Grundfutter und Boilies*



Feuchty schrieb:


> Eine andere sache die ich mal versucht habe war Paniermehl und dazu dieses süsse sirup womit man sich getränke anmischt so hast du Farb und Geruch direkt im einen und wesenlich günstiger als die ganzen Speziell Flavour !
> 
> Grüsse



Ja ja, der gute alte "Tri Top"-Sirup.... Auch immer ein guter Zusatzstoff: "Quench - Getränkepulver".

Als Als Ende der 80er/Anfang der 90er die Boiliewelle aus GB rüberschwappte haben wir trotzdem immer eine Rute mit "unserem" Teig neben den Boilies ausgelegt.

Grundbestandteil war immer Panier- und Bisquitmehl dazu etwas Polenta, gemischt frei Schnauze. Dazu kam das Wasser aus einer Maisdose. Dann wurde der Teig solange geknetet bis das ganze eine sehr feste Masse war.
Angefüttert wurde mit Mais.

Auch ein guter Winterteig: Paniermehl mit VIEL Knoblauch und Paprika. Wir haben nie etwas abgewogen, immer die Handfläche als Maß genommen...

Gewässer war die Lahn, Zielfisch war der Karpfen. Aber als Beifang gab es immer Brassen, Döbel und Barben.


----------



## OMNI (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Selbstgemacht: Teige, Grundfutter und Boilies*

hab mal ne frage, ich wollt diese saison mal partikel meinem grundfutter hinzufügen, ich habe gehört das man zb. mais, hanf,.. abkocht quellen lässt und dann ins futter gibt...


jetzt meine frage, ist der wasseranteil in den gequollenen partikeln so hoch das ich diese menge an wasser beim einbrigen abziehen muss??, also verlieren diese viel wasser das ins futter übergeht??

danke schonmal...
bericht folgt bei versuch/erfolg^^

lg OMNI


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Selbstgemacht: Teige, Grundfutter und Boilies*



iguana57 schrieb:


> Hi..
> 
> Ich habe mir auch etwas gemixt. Teste es aber erst die Tage.
> 
> ...



Da geb ich dir mal nen Tipp:
Lass das Mehl weg und nimm stattdessen ein Eiweißprodukt für Bodybuilder.
Da reicht das Zeug aus dem DM- Drogeriemarkt, ob Weizen- Hühner- oder Sojaprotein ist auch wurscht.
Das hat den Vorteil, dass es auf den Fisch sehr anziehend wirkt, der Teig länger hält und die Struktur des Teiges offener bleibt.
Was dem Teig als Zutat ebenfalls gut tut und auch immer in einem Boiliemix clever ist, ist ein Emulgator, wie z.B. Sojalecithin.
Das gibt's übrigens auch im DM-Drogeriemarkt und es hilft die Löslichkeit und Wirksamkeit von Aromen im Teig zu verbessern, zudem erhöht es die Bindung, die Stabilität und die Homogenität.
Wir erinnern uns, Chemie i der 5. Klasse: Emulgatoren sind Hilfsstoffe, die uns ermöglichen, zwei nicht miteinander mischbare Flüssigkeiten, wie zum Beispiel Öl und Wasser zu verbinden.


----------



## OMNI (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Selbstgemacht: Teige, Grundfutter und Boilies*

guter tipp sensitivfischer!!#6

das werd ich mal ausprobieren...


----------

